# kitty kitty



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I got bored so on my audiotube I stenciled out and painted it on  let me know what you think. I will get a pic of it on quad this weekend.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Loser. Haha.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

tailpipes, 

thats cool looking, i made a radio for mine years ago, some day i will get pics? back when i did it i thought i was gonna getrich quick, so i made a couple of them, when i was done they sat there lol. i still have them somewhere.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;788147 said:


> tailpipes,
> 
> thats cool looking, i made a radio for mine years ago, some day i will get pics? back when i did it i thought i was gonna getrich quick, so i made a couple of them, when i was done they sat there lol. i still have them somewhere.


haha what did you construct them from?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres what i just built for my car, pretty much the same construction method,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it will house 6x9 speakers


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow that looks cool. it give that car some modern day style


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks it saved me a grand from having to buy a new top lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;789912 said:


> thanks it saved me a grand from having to buy a new top lol


haha true. and plus you got to do some carpentry work too so. nifty work tho


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks eatmy


----------

